# How hard would it be to teach a riding horse to drive?



## AzJumper (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it will be a bit easier if the horse is a willing horse. He is still young which is a good thing. Ground drive him first. Either tie leap ropes together to make a longer leads or use lunge lines. I would start with a halter and put the two leads on the side of the hatler and get behind him turning him and bending him on the ground. I would do ground driving to see if he would do well and go from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you.  That makes sense.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

keep in mind that he's not used to you asking him to move forward from behind him so have someone walk next to him while you give him the cue to walk forward.

just be sure they don't say anything to him, he needs to get used to the cues coming from behind him.

good luck!


----------



## lillea (Oct 13, 2009)

That is great way to get started. Anywhere beyond that I would start looking for another person to start helping you descenitize the horse to sounds (of things behind him, and objects, bumping him) in prep for the hooking. Don't do this alone! If you know someone who drives it would be good to ride him behind a carriage, or lead him behind it so he sees what is making all the noise. Take it slow and use baby steps. Don't do it alone. It is a lot of fun once you're there! Good luck!


----------

